# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eine Bitte an alle Neulinge

## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe eine Bitte, die sich insbesondere an Neulinge, aber auch einige Teilnehmer, die schon länger dabei sind, richtet, und die es vielleicht nicht gewohnt sind, Texte in Eingabefenster einzugeben:
*Schreibt bitte auch am Zeilenende einfach weiter, ohne die Eingabe- ("Enter"-) Taste zu betätigen. Benutzt sie nur, wenn Ihr wirklich einen neuen Absatz beginnen wollt.*
Das Eingabefenster und die Software verhalten sich anders als ein Blatt Papier und eine Schreibmaschine, bei der man am Zeilenende ggf. manuell ein Wort trennen und eine neue Zeile beginnen muss. Beim Eingabefenster kann man nicht über den Rand hinausschreiben, _die Software beginnt automatisch eine neue Zeile_.
Der Hintergrund für meine Bitte ist meine Faulheit. Wenn ich einen Beitrag in den "Forumextrakt" übernehme, muss ich bei Beiträgen, bei denen der Schreiber am Ende jeder Zeile säuberlich einen neuen Absatz eingefügt und ggf. auch noch ein Wort getrennt hat, dies alles wieder herausnehmen, was mich Extrazeit kostet und im Grunde unnötig ist.

Ralf

----------

